

Myth 1: Rails is Hard to Deploy - NewWorldOrder
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/30-myth-1-rails-is-hard-to-deploy

======
ujeezy
Very interesting tidbit: 37Signals is migrating all their products onto
Phusion's Passenger (mod_rails)

